# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما أفضل طبعة لتفسير القرطبي ؟

## المبتدئ في الطلب

ما أفضل طبعة لتفسير القرطبي ؟

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

الأخ الكريم..
قلت سابقا:



> نعم أفضل طبعات تفسير الطبري طبعة الشيخ د. عبد الله التركي التي كانت طبعتها الأولى عند دار هجر و الثانية عند دار عالم الكتب في 26 مجلدا.
> وطبعة الشيخ محمود شاكر بتخريج الشيخ أحمد شاكر _رحم الله الجميع_ وصلا فيها إلى تفسير سورة ابراهيم.
> وطالب العلم قد لايستغني عن هذه الطبعة مع كونها ناقصة لما في تعليقات الشيخين وتخريجاتهما من الفوائد والفرائد.
> وصورت هذه الطبعة مرارا وتجدها في معارض الكتاب.
> وأما طبعة دار احياء التراث العربي _واحذر من هذه الدار_ فليست مصورة بل هي إعادة سطو وصف.
> 
> 
> وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح.


والله أعلم.

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

اخي عبدالعزيز الأخ يقصد تفسير القرطبي وليس الطبري بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

> الأخ الكريم..
> قلت سابقا:
> ...
> والله أعلم.


هذه فائدة حول تفسير ابن جرير..
وأما تفسير القرطبي..
فقد طبعا قديما في مصر:
في دار الكتب المصرية.. وهي نسخة جيدة.. تباع الآن باالآف..
ثم طبعه الشيخ د. عبد الله التركي طبعة متقنة في مؤسسة الرسالة..
وهي أفضل طبعات الكتاب..بلا شك..

والله أعلم.

----------


## جمال سعدي

مؤسسة الرسالة بتحقيق الدكتور عبد الله التركي

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> وأما تفسير القرطبي..
> فقد طبعا قديما في مصر:
> في دار الكتب المصرية.. وهي نسخة جيدة.. تباع الآن باالآف..
> ثم طبعه الشيخ د. عبد الله التركي طبعة متقنة في مؤسسة الرسالة..
> وهي أفضل طبعات الكتاب..بلا شك..
> 
> والله أعلم.


أحسنتم.
وبالنسبة لطبعة دار الكتب المصرية فالطبعة الثانية وليست الأولى، وهي المفضلة عند الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير.
وقد نما إلى علمي أنها صورت من قبل بعض دور النشر في مصر وتباع بسعر متوسط.

----------


## ابن محمد علي

. . .
يوجد طبعة جيدة في دار الريان للتراث في مصر.. بسعر زهيد جدا.. عشر مجلدات بتسعين جنيه.
. . .

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

> . . .
> يوجد طبعة جيدة في دار الريان للتراث في مصر.. بسعر زهيد جدا.. عشر مجلدات بتسعين جنيه.
> . . .


وهي مصورة عن طبعة دار الكتب المصرية
ويغلب على ظني أنها مصورة عن الطبعة الثانية

----------


## ابو مالك محمد بن احمد

والله ، حتى هذه اللحظه لم يخدم هذا الكتاب الخدمة اللائقه به، فطبعة الشيخ التركى أفضل الموجود ، مع العلم أنها لم تخدم الخدمه الجيدة مع ارتفاع سعرها ،فأي طبعة تغنى إن شاء الله، والله أعلم

----------


## الليبي الأثري

أشار المحقق عبدالرزاق المهدي في تحقيقه لـ "أحكام القرأن" لأبي بكر بن العربي 

انه قد حقق تفسر القرطبي .

ولا أخفيكم أن عمله على كتاب ابن العربي أعجبني كثيرا لاسيما من الناحية الحديثية.

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

الأخ الليبى الأثرى :
هل من معلومات أكثر عن المحقق عبد الرازق المهدى......ووصف أكثر للكتاب

----------


## أبو يعلي الحصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  وأين تقع دار الريان للتراث؟ وهل من أخ محقق يؤكد لنا أنها الطبعة الثانية المقصودة؟ ... بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابوعائش المصري

وللفائدة:قام الشيخ مشهور بعمل فهارس لطبعة دار الكتب خدم بها الكتاب والله اعلم

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

أهم طبعات الكتاب كما قال أحمد شاكر فليحرص طالب العلم على اقتناءها : 
- طبعة المطبعة الميمنية ، سنة 1321هـ الموافق 1901م في ثلاثين جزءاً.
- طبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي في عشرة أجزاء عام 1321هـ الموافق 1901م.
- طبعة بولاق عام 1323هـ في ثلاثين جزءاً وبهامشه تفسير غريب القرآن للنيسابوري وانتهت هذه الطبعة عام 1330هـ. 
- طبعة المطبعة الأميرية عام 1333هـ في ثلاثين جزءاً وبهامشه غريب القرآن للنيسابوري.
- طبعة أخرى لمكتبة البابي الحلبي في ثلاثين جزءاً عام 1373هـ ، وهي من أفضل طبعات تفسير الطبري ، ذلك أنها روجعت على عدة نسخ خطية ، مع ضبط النص على يد علماء أجلاء منهم مصطفى السقا رحمه الله الذي كتب خاتمة ضافية بين فيها عمل اللجنة في نشر الكتاب ، وقد شرحوا الشواهد الشعرية ، وصنعوا فهارس لكل جزء من الآيات المفسرة والموضوعات والقوافي. 
- وقد أصدرت مطبعة البابي الحلبي نشرة مصورة من هذه النشرة عام 1388هـ .
- وقد اطلعت على طبعة لدار الفكر في بيروت متوافقة تماماً مع هذه الطبعة البابية السابقة ولكنها قامت بحذف المقدمة والخاتمة ولم تشر إلى أنها نشرة مطبعة البابي الحلبي.
- وطبعة العلامة أحمد شاكر و أخوه محمود شاكر فهي أحسن طبعة من حيث ضبط النص و التعليق قال فيه العلامة حماد الأنصاري : ( *إن* أحمد شاكر عمله في المسند يُضاهي عمل المتقدمين و قد أحسن في عمله هذا'' قال عبد الله الأول كان الوالد ـ رحمه : تعالى ـ يُثني كَثيرًا على أحمد شَاكِر و عمله في المسند.209/ 629 ) و قد اعتمد على طبعة بولاق .
- طبعة الإمام المدقق المحقق عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي د (دار هجر) فهي أحسن الطبعات على الإطلاق طبعة فخمة اعتمد على 6 أو أكثر من مخطوطة من تركيا ( آيا صوفيا ) , دار الكتب المصرية و الرباط ( المغرب) و لكنها قليلة التعليق على الأحاديث فالجمع بينها و بين طبعة أحمد شاكر و بولاق كنز عظيم بإذن الله .

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

> أهم طبعات الكتاب كما قال أحمد شاكر فليحرص طالب العلم على اقتناءها : 
> - طبعة المطبعة الميمنية ، سنة 1321هـ الموافق 1901م في ثلاثين جزءاً.
> - طبعة مصطفى البابي الحلبي في عشرة أجزاء عام 1321هـ الموافق 1901م.
> - طبعة بولاق عام 1323هـ في ثلاثين جزءاً وبهامشه تفسير غريب القرآن للنيسابوري وانتهت هذه الطبعة عام 1330هـ. 
> - طبعة المطبعة الأميرية عام 1333هـ في ثلاثين جزءاً وبهامشه غريب القرآن للنيسابوري.
> - طبعة أخرى لمكتبة البابي الحلبي في ثلاثين جزءاً عام 1373هـ ، وهي من أفضل طبعات تفسير الطبري ، ذلك أنها روجعت على عدة نسخ خطية ، مع ضبط النص على يد علماء أجلاء منهم مصطفى السقا رحمه الله الذي كتب خاتمة ضافية بين فيها عمل اللجنة في نشر الكتاب ، وقد شرحوا الشواهد الشعرية ، وصنعوا فهارس لكل جزء من الآيات المفسرة والموضوعات والقوافي. 
> - وقد أصدرت مطبعة البابي الحلبي نشرة مصورة من هذه النشرة عام 1388هـ .
> - وقد اطلعت على طبعة لدار الفكر في بيروت متوافقة تماماً مع هذه الطبعة البابية السابقة ولكنها قامت بحذف المقدمة والخاتمة ولم تشر إلى أنها نشرة مطبعة البابي الحلبي.
> - وطبعة العلامة أحمد شاكر و أخوه محمود شاكر فهي أحسن طبعة من حيث ضبط النص و التعليق قال فيه العلامة حماد الأنصاري : ( *إن* أحمد شاكر عمله في المسند يُضاهي عمل المتقدمين و قد أحسن في عمله هذا'' قال عبد الله الأول كان الوالد ـ رحمه : تعالى ـ يُثني كَثيرًا على أحمد شَاكِر و عمله في المسند.209/ 629 ) و قد اعتمد على طبعة بولاق .
> - طبعة الإمام المدقق المحقق عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي د (دار هجر) فهي أحسن الطبعات على الإطلاق طبعة فخمة اعتمد على 6 أو أكثر من مخطوطة من تركيا ( آيا صوفيا ) , دار الكتب المصرية و الرباط ( المغرب) و لكنها قليلة التعليق على الأحاديث فالجمع بينها و بين طبعة أحمد شاكر و بولاق كنز عظيم بإذن الله .


كلامك هذا خاص بتفسير الطبري
والموضوع حول تفسير القرطبي

----------


## محماس بن داود

> أحسنتم.
> وبالنسبة لطبعة دار الكتب المصرية فالطبعة الثانية وليست الأولى، وهي المفضلة عند الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير.
> وقد نما إلى علمي أنها صورت من قبل بعض دور النشر في مصر وتباع بسعر متوسط.


هذه الطبعة صورتها دار الفكر، ومعها الفهارس في الجزئين الأخيرين، وهي طبعة جميلة فيها عزو المسائل إلتي يذكرها القرطبي إلى صفحاتها في كتابه، وفيها بعض التعليقات القيمة. ودار الفكر طبعت (أو صورت) الفهرس في مجلد مستقل طبعة أولى سنة 1407هـ.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

في هذه المشاركة تعقُّب على شيء في تحقيقات تفسير القرطبي:



> الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد.
> سعدت بوقوفي على تحقيق جليل لكتاب "الجامع لأحكام القرآن" بمؤسسة الرسالة،  أشرف على هذا التحقيق الدكتور/ عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي.
> ومن قبل هذا التحقيق، رأيت تحقيقًا قام به: هشام سمير البخاري. الناشر: دار عالم الكتب، الرياض.
> وأشهر من هاتين الطبعتين: الطبعة المصرية الجليلة التي استفاد الجميع منها، وقام عليها فريق من أشهر علمائه: أطفيش.
> وتفسير القرطبي - وأنتم به أعرف مني - موسوعة.
> وينبغي لمن يتصدَّى لتحقيقه أو التعليق عليه، أن يلمَّ بأشتات مجموعة من  العلوم، أهمها ما يخص علوم اللسان، وعلوم القرآن، والفقه، وفي آخر مرحلة:  دقائق مصطلح الحديث.
> الذي غلب الآن على محققي هذا الزمان الاهتمام بعلوم الحديث، سواء كان  الكتاب المحقَّق في الحديث أو في علوم اللغة أو الفقه أو التفسير.
> لا بأس.
> لكن لا ينبغي أبدًا التصدي لتحقيق تفسير كبير، والمحقِّق يولِّي ظهره لعلم من علوم القرآن الأصيلة، ألا وهو: (عد الآي)
> ...


وأقــول:



> ينبغي لمن يتصدَّى لتحقيق تفسير  القرطبي أن يعلم:
> أنَّ علماء العدد اتَّفقوا على أنَّ عدد آي القُرآن عند الجميع: ستة آلاف آية ومائتا آية، وزيادة
> وإنما اختلفوا في هذه الزيادة؛
> فأقصاها: ستٌّ وثلاثون.
> وأقلها: أرْبع.
> وأنَّهم قد يتَّفقون في عدد آي سورةٍ ما ولكن يختلفون في مواضع رؤوس الآي.
> كما في سورة الفاتحة المتفق على أنها سبع آيات.
> وينبغي أن يعلم أنَّ لِهذا الفن كتبًا أصولاً، وأنَّ للإمام الشاطبي -  - فيه: "ناظمة الزهر".
> وأنَّ الإمام القرطبي المفسِّر يعتمد فيه على كتاب "البيان" لأبي عمرو الداني.


والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد العزيز الرشيد

قال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير عن تفسير القرطبي:
هذا الكتاب بحر محيط، وهو تفسير نافع لا يستغني عنه طالب علم، فقد جمع من أحكام القرآن ما لم يجمعه غيره، وهو مع جمعه ماتع أيضاً، لا تمل القراءة فيه. ينقل رحمه الله أقوال السلف بدون إسناد، ويعتني بالأحكام الفقهية، ويذكر أقوال الأئمة بأدلتها، وعنايته باللغة بارزة وواضحة، بحيث لو جرد اهتمامه باللغة لجاء تفسيراً متوسطاً، وفي مقدمة تفسيره ذكر العديد من عيون المسائل المتعلقة بفن علوم القرآن، كما ذكر فيها أنه لا يذكر الأخبار الإسرائيلية، ويكتفي بذكر الأحكام ومعاني الآيات من حيث اللغة والمنقول، ويفيض في الأحكام، لكنه مع ذلك ذكر بعض الأخبار الإسرائيلية، وتفسيره على كل حال من أنظف الكتب بالنسبة للإسرائيليات، وإن وجدت فيه. فمثل هذا الكتاب ينبغي لطالب العلم أن يعتني به، وهو مكمل لتفسير الطبري، لكن يبقى خدمة الكتاب من ناحيتين: الأحاديث، تخريجاً وتصحيحاً وتضعيفاً، الناحية الثانية: العقيدة، إذ لا بد من التنبيه على المخالفات العقدية في الكتاب.

وأجود طبعاته طبعة دار الكتب المصرية ليست الأولى، ولكن الطبعة الثانية من المجلد الأول إلى المجلد العشرين وهي طبعة مقابلة على نسخ كثيرة، بعض الأجزاء قوبلت على ثلاث عشرة نسخة، خرجت في حرف جميل، وورق جميل، وإحالات، وعناية فائقة، وتفصيل ممتاز، وإخراج فاخر، مما يعين على القراءة، طبع طبعات جديدة، ادعي تحقيقه، وادعي تخريج أحاديثه، مع وجود عناية في بعض الأحاديث، وبعض الآثار؛ لكن طبعة دار الكتب المصرية لا يعدلها شيء. طبع مرارا ببيروت ومن آخر طبعاته طبعة الشيخ د. عبد الله التركي. تفسير القرطبي الأصل أنه مجرد من الآيات، وإنما يذكر مقطعاً من الآية، ويفسره، على قراءة قالون، والذين طبعوا التفسير في مطبعة دار الكتب المصرية أدخلوا فيه قراءة عاصم، ولذا تجد الفرق كبيراً حينما يقرر أو يشرح المفسر كلمة من الكلمات التي يختلف فيها القراء، وهذا يوقع في حرج، فليت الذي تصرف في الكتاب، وأدخل فيه ما ليس منه، اعتنى بالقراءة التي اعتمدها المؤلف.

----------

